# theopropus elegans photos



## julian camilo (Mar 20, 2006)

hello all. im new to the forum, thought id start by posting some recent photos of some of my t. elegans nymphs.

















i'll post some more up tomorrow probably. anyone had expereince with this species?

best wishes

julian camilo

x


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice photos Julian. I was going to buy some earlier last year, but I was a little draw back by their size?

Have you got any adult photos?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 20, 2006)

my large nymphs are arriving tommorow and i'll surely be ready with my camera


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 20, 2006)

hey nice pics!

they're some hefty callouses on your fingers dude


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad to see that this species is getting more and more common among the hobbyist. It was pretty rare just couple of years ago. A+ to the success of mantis trading and this forum.


----------



## julian camilo (Mar 20, 2006)

thank you for your comments. my hands are indeed pretty calloused, its a bit of a habit, i pick at them alot. and sorry, i dont have any photos of them as adults as i just got got a couple of small nymphs about two weeks back, but i'll keep taking photos. dont think they'll be adults anytime soon though. i remember this species was much rarer a few years ago when i first started with mantids, i used to keep p. wahlbergii alot, and was drawn to this species as it was much less available when i last kept mantids years ago. however this photo which im sure youve seen almost put me off them:






(photo from www.tarantulaspiders.com)

it makes me think breeeding them might be a bit difficult. do both sexes mature at similar rates, or is this a similar situation to that of h.coranatus?

x

ps - i just uploaded a quick little video clip of one of the t.elegans nymphs catching a fruit fly if anyones interested. its here:

Download File

pps - the mantis in the video had a problematic moult and his antennae are curled round to the sides for some reason, almost like eybrows, anyone know why this happens? humidty was very high that night. thanks.


----------



## julian camilo (Mar 24, 2006)

to whoever asked for adult photos, heres a few of a male that moulted earlier this evening. as you can see i joined the party a bit late, and sorry about the quality (lack thereof).


























my females seem very small and far behind in comparison, i'm worried this one wont last til theyre adults too. fingers crossed.

x


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice pics and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 18, 2007)

Dragging up an old thread, I know, but wanted to add to an existing one :wink:

This is the second generation I've bred these but still low on numbers ! The ootheca require high humidity to ensure a good hatch.
















An adult male this time. They are so tiny (15mm) and very cute, in a very manly way of course :wink:


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for dragging it up rob, dont think i spotted it first time round

I'm starting to like the smaller species more and these look great


----------

